# Mad Friday & Sat.



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

After my trip to Florida to drove my dad down for the winter.....it was great to be able to get out on the mad 2 days in a row....friday was pretty slow only 1 fish on a size 16 caddies. But the leafs where really drifting so I called it quite after a couple hrs...sat . Was better , 3 fish total , nothing big but not fresh stockers either . River still relatively low but flow was better than its been ...fish ...well being picky ...after a early fish on a caddies larvae things appeared to have shut down ...so I ran the fly box......still slow but the fish appeared to show a preference for the midges .....tiny little brassies....and midge emergers....love getting bit on those tiny little flys.....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the report and info, I've been wanting to hit the mad, hopefully I will soon.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

River has changed quite a bit from all the water over the spring. I was hoping for good changes but from what I've seen so far , I'm not finding that to be the case. Good luck when you go. Hopefully we get more rain to get the flows back up to more normal stable levels....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I pack, late fall on breezy days with lots of leaves on the water. Be sure to throw a #18 black beetle. They will blast them it's one of my late fall afternoon back pocket tricks. Just gotta land them between the leaves. Lol.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> I pack, late fall on breezy days with lots of leaves on the water. Be sure to throw a #18 black beetle. They will blast them it's one of my late fall afternoon back pocket tricks. Just gotta land them between the leaves. Lol.


That's a great tip, caught some KY stockers on a # 12 cricket Sat afternoon. Plopping it down hard
(easy for me, I'm a terrible caster) really got their attention.
They weren't quit as willing today, I had to fish subsurface.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Salmonid
Never really thought of that.....i figured since we've already had a frost that kinda thing was done . I was fine switching over to midge larva ..... I have to keep uhreminding myself to run the box....when I can't makeum eat.... this fall seems to be paying out different than most . At least as far as my notes tell me. Most of my river samples seem to be lacking some of the normal mayfly nymphs ...like the hennys and the biatus......while the standard green caddies cover the screen and I'm finding the larva for the little black caddies much farther down stream ....i don't know if weather has much to do with nymph growth rates ....but my notes tell me i had samples in yrs past with the henny nymphs being close to a 16 by now....but this fall the nymphs are much smaller and I would assume not mature enough to be very active..... while on the other hand I'm finding caddies larva that are almost full size....already. I'm sure things will get back to more normall as November marches on . Right now the fish are being pretty finicky .... but I li k that to how low the flow has been ....seems like the last 3 yrs the normal flow is lower than I remember. I can remember the norm being from 250-350 ....now it seems 150-200 . I wonder if the dam that got removed on the great Miami has anything to do with that....not sure which dam it was ...but I remember the guys at fisherman's quarters talking about it a few yrs back ....seems about the same time the flows started tracking lower....i could be wrong though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dams too far south to be any issue it's all about groundwater flows. The beetles need to be fairly small or even a black ant that are on leaves that get blown off trees into water. Bright breezy afternoons seem best. Not to mention fresh stockers are looking up for food. Anyways the Mad is loaded with caddis nymphs and bwo nymphs so anything olive will always work. Another tip for you guys during heavy leaf menstration Is to use a nymph that is bright/sparkly/flashy like a Fairy Princess or a big prince or copper johns or even a rainbow Prince The key here is that when leaves fall the river is loaded with tiny brown, green and pale yellow leaves which looks like nymphs so after chasing a few of those they will hunker to the bottom and quit eating. So by throwing something that looks nothing like a leaf. They will chase it because it stands out. Also remember that wind dies down over night so all leaf clutter is gone by morning and bite is good until about 10 am when leaves start falling then they shut down again. Gotta think like a fish if you want to catch them. Lol


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Lol....i get ya. I normally have some flashy nymphs on hand , but I left that box in the truck somehow , I don't fish them very often .... with this rain next weekend should have some decent river conditions....im itching to try out my new 8'3" 3weight


----------

